# TJ ultimate frame rust preventative measures?



## Jeep_thing

I have found a cherry TJ, not a spot of rust. Have been reading about rust prevention, tell me if this sounds like a plan, but I have a question-

1. Wash the inside of the frame
2. Drill drainage holes in the low spots
3. Spray Eastwood frame paint inside, let dry
4. Spray Fluid Film inside and out
5. Cover frame side holes with metal tape

Sound good? Now after covering side holes would you leave the bottom drilled drain holes open or cover them also? I assume that there is still ways for water/salt to enter the frame at the ends and you would not want it trapped in there. 

Wash down the undercarriage lightly throughout the season, trying not to wash off the Fluid Film?

At spring, remove metal tape and wash frame thoroughly inside and out. 

Any suggestions to this plan? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WingPlow

if you eastwood the inside of the frame don't waste your time with fluid flim


----------



## info4tim

WingPlow;1851294 said:


> if you eastwood the inside of the frame don't waste your time with fluid flim


I'd FF the outside of frame every 6 mos.


----------



## Jeep_thing

info4tim;1852607 said:


> I'd FF the outside of frame every 6 mos.


I driledl a nice large drain hole on each side and deburred the edge inside and out. I sprayed Rustoleum inside every hole and tried to cover the problem area as best as I could without using a flexable wand. Also painted the frame exterior.

This weekend I will spray FF and most likely repeat the application mid winter.


----------



## info4tim

Jeep_thing;1852659 said:


> I driledl a nice large drain hole on each side and deburred the edge inside and out. I sprayed Rustoleum inside every hole and tried to cover the problem area as best as I could without using a flexable wand. Also painted the frame exterior.
> 
> This weekend I will spray FF and most likely repeat the application mid winter.


Cool lotta work! You did do the Eastwood inside tho no? That FF is great. Every 6 mos is great! Good luck with it


----------



## Jeep_thing

info4tim;1852710 said:


> Cool lotta work! You did do the Eastwood inside tho no? That FF is great. Every 6 mos is great! Good luck with it


I didn't do Eastwood just for the fact that I wanted to get it done and hasn't ordered it so I bought Rustoleum locally. The frame is 100% rust free so I figure the drain holes, Rustoleum and FF would be enough preventative measures. Btw I made large holes with a step drill, prob 5/8"


----------



## info4tim

Jeep_thing;1852722 said:


> I didn't do Eastwood just for the fact that I wanted to get it done and hasn't ordered it so I bought Rustoleum locally. The frame is 100% rust free so I figure the drain holes, Rustoleum and FF would be enough preventative measures. Btw I made large holes with a step drill, prob 5/8"


Cool good idea on the larger holes. I'm gonna do same have maybe 1/2" now


----------



## fireball

dano will send you a FF xmas card


----------



## RS69

Forget ff, I am trying used motor oil this year.


----------



## MajorDave

I've been researching this topic heavily for a number of months (Web, reading, YouTube, calling companies and speaking with R&D, and personal friends usage reports). I know there are + and - on each product, but have not heard great things about Eastwood, heard positives about por15 (although more steps), and heard great things about Bill Hirsch products.

Mr Hirsch, now 86 (!), spoke to me on the phone and returned email (although that took a while, but if I am still typing at 86 then I win!). He was a R&D man for por15 forever and then started this company and by all accounts has a better product. I also spoke to whoever answered the phone and they were extremely helpful.

I HAVE NOT USED THE PRODUCT YET, but this is so far the results of my research. Just sharing...

I am about to use the rust removal (Ref: spark plug heat shield disaster - LOL!!!), but will also use the gel formula on both trucks.

He has numerous products to protect from rust as well. Regualr paint to heat paint to show paint. With all this said, I would still use the Eastwood Spray for the INSIDE of the frame. I like the spray pattern...


----------



## RS69

Por15 works, I painted/undercoated my 05 truck years ago and still looks great. I applied used motor oil this year for additional protection.


----------



## Jeep_thing

Had a nice dry day today so I finally was able to apply Fluid Film before the snow falls. I was originally going to do it in the garage however not knowing how strong the gamey smell would be I opted for the driveway so as not to upset SWMBO. 

I had ordered the 3 aerosol can kit with extension hose from Amazon. I have to say that this hose worked great. It put out a generous amount in a pattern as shown. I used one can inside each frame rail, through the many access holes. The photo is of the tube inside the hole that I drilled in front of the rear control arm mount, which is the low spot in the frame and the root cause of the Wrangler frame rot. 

I used the last can on the frame exterior, axle housings, ujoints, all control arms, and other front end parts. My only complaint is that the can's spray nozzle shoots a steam, just like the red straws. If I had some leftover spray paint cans I would have tried other nozzles to see if I could get a fan pattern.


----------

